# Small but visible round orangeish bugs



## troy (May 3, 2016)

Anybody know what it is?


----------



## Justin (May 3, 2016)

Mites?


----------



## gonewild (May 3, 2016)

I used to know but I forgot.


----------



## troy (May 3, 2016)

How do you get rid of them with stuff available in the u.s.?


----------



## gonewild (May 3, 2016)

Without seeing a picture of them and only remembering what I think they are you can kill them easy with any insecticide, if I remember that part correctly. 

How's that for advice! :rollhappy:


----------



## troy (May 3, 2016)

I would need a 30,000 dollar camera or hire a photographer to take a picture, I don't have money for either of those  Although they are visible


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2016)

troy said:


> I would need a 30,000 dollar camera or hire a photographer to take a picture, I don't have money for either of those  Although they are visible



Visible, as to the naked eye? Or with magnification? Are they on the plant? Or in the soil?


----------



## gonewild (May 3, 2016)

If they are what I am thinking they are like 4 or 5 times bigger than a spider mite. And they move around fast.
I seem to remember that they were not a bad pest.


----------



## gonewild (May 3, 2016)

Red Velvet Mites...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trombidiidae


----------



## troy (May 3, 2016)

Red velvet mites? Do they eat the plants nutrients, or the plants?


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2016)

Ummmm, if they were invisible, would you be posting this?


----------



## troy (May 4, 2016)

They are not red velvet mites, they are a very very slight orange, more grey, but they are round, how do I get rid of them does home depot sell something?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 4, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Ummmm, if they were invisible, would you be posting this?



LSD...............................does weird stuff.


----------



## gonewild (May 4, 2016)

troy said:


> They are not red velvet mites, they are a very very slight orange, more grey, but they are round,



Sometimes they are just poor quality. Let them grow another season and they might get better.


----------



## gonewild (May 4, 2016)

troy said:


> does home depot sell something?



Orthene


----------



## Justin (May 4, 2016)

Pyrethrin based spray...$6 at lowes.


----------



## troy (May 4, 2016)

Very funnny lance, do mites eat roots? They are in the pot, on the roots in the medium


----------



## cnycharles (May 4, 2016)

Grayish orange.... Funny bugs they have on the left coast

Often if it was a bug moving around quickly, it was a predatory mite (in eastern us) but I can't say for a warm area

Wait; are you talking about a ladybug? Is the outside hard or soft, when it stops moving what does it look like it's doing?

Elmer Nj


----------



## troy (May 4, 2016)

Hahaha, they move very fast


----------



## gonewild (May 4, 2016)

If what you are seeing is what I remember from years back in California (within your insect range) I determined that they were predatorial and not a threat. I never saw them do damage. I don't remember if they were really beneficial or not. If they are preditorial and you have a high population of them showing up then you may have an unseen pest that they are feeding on.
Without your ability to show a picture it's not possible for anyone online to give you the best advice. 

If the bugs bug you kill them. 
As suggested a pyrethrin drench should kill them.

Personally I would not spray to kill them unless they annoyed me or unless I knew for sure they were harmful.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2016)

Where's the photo?


----------



## troy (May 4, 2016)

If ed hanes lets me use his telescopic camera I'll post pictures lol..


----------



## Lanmark (May 5, 2016)

You could suck them up with a straw and get some free protein, or if you really want to know what they are, smash them with your fingertip and then lick it off. If it tastes like grorange, they're grorange bugs.


..but seriously, if they're not red velvet mites, they could be oribatid mites. These are generally considered to be beneficial insects. You can spray 'till the cows come home, but you will never fully eradicate them.


----------



## cnycharles (May 5, 2016)

Lanmark said:


> You could suck them up with a straw and get some free protein, or if you really want to know what they are, smash them with your fingertip and then lick it off. If it tastes like grorange, they're grorange bugs.
> .



I read this just after reading account from sister visiting mother in New Mexico, that she bought my 80+ yo mother a big rock for Mother's Day (our sibling group purchase) which was specifically my mothers choice 
I broke out laughing both times


----------

